# MBA from LPU



## akshaykhatri (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys I am thinking of doing MBA from Lovely Professional university and i have heard both good and bad about it.. plz can u suggest whether its worth doing an MBA from LPU and also about its placements and teaching....

If u belong to LPU plzz give ur suggestions...


----------



## lakeport (Jul 19, 2013)

it sucks.. go to some good place like symbiosis etc


----------



## theterminator (Jul 20, 2013)

Too many students in a single campus. Placements are very competitive just because of the number of students. Main reason being very easy to get admission into LPU. Placement drives are conducted on a "joint campus" basis (other college students are also allowed). When you already have such huge number of students then it becomes a kumbh mela if you invite people from outside.
The owners are from a family that runs sweet shop. You can draw your inferences . 
Faculty standard is not upto the mark, teachers are mainly from punjab, himachal which are not known to be "education hub" of India, no offence intended. Though I am not saying all of them are of poor standard but still that's not the best of options one should have.


----------



## snap (Jul 20, 2013)

heard many bad reviews about them  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education...university-worth-joining-completely-crap.html


----------



## theterminator (Jul 20, 2013)

snap said:


> heard many bad reviews about them  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education...university-worth-joining-completely-crap.html



Post #7 is 100% true. Don't know what is happening today though.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 20, 2013)

akshaykhatri said:


> Hey guys I am thinking of doing MBA from Lovely Professional university and i have heard both good and bad about it.. plz can u suggest whether its worth doing an MBA from LPU and also about its placements and teaching....
> 
> If u belong to LPU plzz give ur suggestions...



I'm a kid.
but I have heard that almost nothing other than IIM's are good.
LPU has a very bad name for it in the Engineering Background though.


----------

